# Supply shortage?



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

It's been a couple of years (probably more than that) since I tied up some leaders for my local Pike/muskie holes.

I'm a huge fan of the Berkley Cros-Lok snaps size 3 and their barrel swivels in size 7 tied with 80lb Berkley Vanish. This is a rough go searching across the world wide web trying to find the Berkley components!

Are you guys running into issues as well? Probably a dumb question, and I'm well aware of the ammo shortage, but this has taken me a bit by surprise. Any alternatives? I like this combination because it's never failed me once and is light enough to allow the action of the lure to work as intended.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Ultimately I found what I was looking for between Phill's Propellers and tackle shop and Frank's Great Outdoors. Any experience with those places?


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Tackledirect.com for the 80lb Berkley Vanish Pro Spec


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Frank’s is great. Good selection and orders filled quickly. You do have to pay for shipping, but their prices are low enough to make up the difference


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I used to tie my own leaders as well, but not any more. I purchase the ready made leaders from Stealth Tackle. Quality components and they usually last me several years. I know this is a bit lazy, but it is a good product. I can get four or five 100 pound leaders for the price of a spool of fluorocarbon leader material. 




__





Fluorocarbon Leaders Archives - Stealth Tackle






www.stealthtackle.net





Also, if you ever have the chance to go to one of the Muskie Road Rules events in the spring, they give you a couple leaders.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I buy fluoro leaders for casting, but I make my own trolling leaders. I use 100 lb mono line. The Salt Strong Youtube guys showed that mono is twice as abrasion resistant as fluoro pound for pound and just as strong if not a little stronger! Also, a bit of stretch on a trolling leader is actually a good thing IMO.


----------

